# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Invio F24 in anticipo

## Pirfy

Ciao a Tutti.
Volevo avere un conforto su un dubbio.
Ho consegnato al cliente (un po rompi...) tutto il rateizzo delle imposte da DU. Mi ha firmato tutte le copie delle F24 consegnategli e quindi l'autorizzazione alla spedizione. 
Se invio ora tutte le F24 a mezzo entratel (indicizzate ognuna alla propria scadenza) ..me ne posso anche dimenticare fino al 2° acconto?.... oppure ci sono dei limiti di invio? 
Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Ciao a Tutti.
> Volevo avere un conforto su un dubbio.
> Ho consegnato al cliente (un po rompi...) tutto il rateizzo delle imposte da DU. Mi ha firmato tutte le copie delle F24 consegnategli e quindi l'autorizzazione alla spedizione. 
> Se invio ora tutte le F24 a mezzo entratel (indicizzate ognuna alla propria scadenza) ..me ne posso anche dimenticare fino al 2° acconto?.... oppure ci sono dei limiti di invio?
> Grazie

  L'unica scocciatura è quella di invii separati per ciascuna delega (per avere ricevuta di ciascun pagamento).
Per il resto puoi procedere.
Ciao

----------


## Pirfy

Effettivamente è una procedura tediosa e scocciante (mi sto trasformando in un terminalista).
Bene così (nzomma)
Grazie!   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## aperaboni

Ciao a tutti
Non capisco perchè dite di fare un'invio per ogni delega.
Se fai la spedizione di + deleghe alla stessa scadenza ottieni tante ricevute quante sono le deleghe che hai inviato. 
Ciao

----------


## Pirfy

E' vero. Ma io parlavo dell'invio in anticipo di un rateizzo. 4 deleghe ognuna a scadenza diversa. e quindi 4 invii separati.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## CarloF

> L'unica scocciatura è quella di invii separati per ciascuna delega (per avere ricevuta di ciascun pagamento).
> Per il resto puoi procedere.
> Ciao

  
Confermo 
anche io ho proceduto in questo modo
ciao

----------


## swami

io invio tutto assieme appena ho gli F24 pronti, invio scadenze diverse anche avanti di 1 mese e tutte assieme, la ricevuta di F24 accettato la tengo archiviata come intermediario insieme al dettaglio del contenute del file, la ricevuta che mi arriverà per l'addebito la conservo con l'F24 al posto del timbro della banca ... a fare invii troppo distinti si creano solo una marea di file e di ricevute  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pirfy

> io invio tutto assieme appena ho gli F24 pronti, invio scadenze diverse anche avanti di 1 mese e tutte assieme, la ricevuta di F24 accettato la tengo archiviata come intermediario insieme al dettaglio del contenute del file, la ricevuta che mi arriverà per l'addebito la conservo con l'F24 al posto del timbro della banca ... a fare invii troppo distinti si creano solo una marea di file e di ricevute

  Cioè aspetta...fammi capire...tu riesci a fare un unico invio, di un unico contribuente, dell'intero rateizzo ..... tutto in un unico file(unica spedizione)?  :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## swami

> Cio&#232; aspetta...fammi capire...tu riesci a fare un unico invio, di un unico contribuente, dell'intero rateizzo ..... tutto in un unico file(unica spedizione)?

  ... credo dipenda dal programma ... cmq in teoria potrei se creo tutte le scadenze e le chiamo tutte nello stesso modo, quando creo il file telematico richiamo quel contribuente e quella scadenza e in un unico file ho 5 F24 con  scadenze diverse ... in pratica invece dicevo che se ad esempio in agosto ho gente che paga l'8, il 16 e poi magari c'&#232; qualche ravvedimento con data diversa ... metto tutto in unico file, nella stampa "lista" prima di autenticare il file infatti avr&#242; diverse scadenze di divesi contribuenti ma queste nn disturbano l'invio ... dal tuo primo messaggio sembrava che faccessi un invio per ogni F24! :-D

----------


## Speedy

> ... credo dipenda dal programma ... cmq in teoria potrei se creo tutte le scadenze e le chiamo tutte nello stesso modo, quando creo il file telematico richiamo quel contribuente e quella scadenza e in un unico file ho 5 F24 con  scadenze diverse ... in pratica invece dicevo che se ad esempio in agosto ho gente che paga l'8, il 16 e poi magari c'è qualche ravvedimento con data diversa ... metto tutto in unico file, nella stampa "lista" prima di autenticare il file infatti avrò diverse scadenze di divesi contribuenti ma queste nn disturbano l'invio ... dal tuo primo messaggio sembrava che faccessi un invio per ogni F24! :-D

  Attraverso il tuo messaggio ho scoperto che anche il mio sw permette l'invio telematico, su uno stesso file, di deleghe con scadenza diversa.
Basta mettere la data di versamento in una particolare casella all'interno della distinta, appositamente creata dalla mia SWH proprio per casi simili.
Prima invece selezionavo tutte le deleghe di un determinato mese ed attribuivo alle deleghe elencate una unica data di versamento. 
Non si finisce mai di imparare  :Smile:   
Grazie Swami

----------


## aperaboni

Anche il mio software permette di fare questa operazione.
Se sul modello F24 metti la data di pagamento a questo punto puoi creare una mega fornitura con tutti i modelli da oggi alla fine del mondo.
Se sul modello non metti la data di pagamento puoi scegliere la data di addebito in sede di creazione del file da inviare all'Agenzia e a questo punto tutti i modelli compresi nella fornitura avranno tutti questa data.
Secondo il mio modesto parere è cmq meglio creare il file in prossimità della scadenza, infatti se crei adesso i file del 30/11 e a quella data il cliente ha cambiato banca o non ha disponibilità sul conto andiamo incontro a casini inenarrabili 
Ciao a tutti :Smile:

----------


## Pirfy

Che bello.... ma i nomi dei software si possono dire sul Forum? Tanto per capire se pure io lo posso fare?

----------


## swami

> Non si finisce mai di imparare   
> Grazie Swami

  figurati! sai quanti piccoli tesori ho messo da parte io leggendoti?!!  :Wink:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## swami

> Secondo il mio modesto parere &#232; cmq meglio creare il file in prossimit&#224; della scadenza, infatti se crei adesso i file del 30/11 e a quella data il cliente ha cambiato banca o non ha disponibilit&#224; sul conto andiamo incontro a casini inenarrabili 
> Ciao a tutti

  basta che il cliente avvisi la banca dell'arrivo di questo F24 e gli dica di respingerlo, dallo studio nel frattempo partir&#224; il nuovo F24 variato come di comodo al solito cliente disorganizzato  :Wink:  noi avremo un F24 correttamente non addebitato e l'altro correttamente addebitato e taaaaanta carta da archiviare ...  :Confused:  
c'&#232; invece la scomodit&#224; delle ricevute di addebito, se infatti invio in agosto la scadenza di novembre quando ho l'avviso di ricevute da scaricare devo cercarle tra gli invii di agosto ma a novembre chi si ricorda se ho fatto l'invio in luglio, agosto o chiss&#224; quando  :-p

----------


## aperaboni

Il cliente si deve ricordare che qualche mese prima ti aveva detto di addebitargli il modello su una banca...deve dire alla banca di respingere il modello....deve dirti di rifarlo su un altra banca.....
Siamo proprio sicuri che preparare tutto prima sia la cosa migliore????? 
Ciao :Smile:   :Cool:

----------


## swami

> Il cliente si deve ricordare che qualche mese prima ti aveva detto di addebitargli il modello su una banca...deve dire alla banca di respingere il modello....deve dirti di rifarlo su un altra banca.....
> Siamo proprio sicuri che preparare tutto prima sia la cosa migliore????? 
> Ciao

  il cliente deve svegliarsi! se nn usa un servizio di home banking xch&#232; ha dei problemi con i pc deve per lo meno usare un lapis e sagnarsi sul calendario le proprie scadenze! dovremo mica telefonare a 2000 persone ad ogni scadenza di rata INPS, INAIL o di tasse gi&#224; ampiamente spiegate e decise col cliente! credo che un calendario in casa tutti lo abbiano e come si segnano la scadenza della bolletta che si segnino anke l'F24 ... o 50 centesimi ripagano di tutto questa balia?  :Confused:  
... poi sono la prima che con i clienti in difficolt&#224; sta attenta a nn "appesantirgli" troppo certi mesi e ad ogni occasione ricorda le scadenze ... ma le societ&#224; ed i clienti che nn hanno problemi di liquidit&#224; detto una volta e stop 
ripeto ... io invio la "richiesta di addebito" se il cliente nn ha soldi basta che dica alla banca di respingerlo, la maggior parte delle banche telefona al cliente in caso di mancanza di fondi, in caso di presenza di fondi basta avvisare la banca di nn pagare ... ma deve essere responsabilit&#224; del cliente il fatto di nn pagare

----------


## Pirfy

> c'è invece la scomodità delle ricevute di addebito, se infatti invio in agosto la scadenza di novembre quando ho l'avviso di ricevute da scaricare devo cercarle tra gli invii di agosto ma a novembre chi si ricorda se ho fatto l'invio in luglio, agosto o chissà quando  :-p

  Dopo essermi fatto firmare l'autorizzazione a procedere all'intero rateizzo, mi sono organizzato semplicemente con una piccola scheda di carico e scarico a video (piccola per modo di dire). Spedizione-Avvenuta trasmissione-Avveunto addebito. Anche se l'applicativo che uso mi ricorda 3 volte al mese di controllare se il file chiamato xxxx è stato quietanzato.

----------

